# Anyone else having problems with multiplayer?



## Elloriee (Jun 12, 2013)

I'll have people over my town or go over other people's towns and everything is perfectly fine, there's no lag or anything. And then all of a sudden it crashes and people get sent back to their own town! And it's not even when people first come over. This happens when people have been over for a good 20-30 minutes. Is anyone else having this problem? Or is it just sucky internet?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 12, 2013)

Never happened to me. But I experienced a lag a couple times. It always occur when I perform an action, I'll freeze for about 3-4 seconds and then back to normal.


----------



## Elloriee (Jun 12, 2013)

Hm..maybe it's just my wifi then =/...


----------



## BradlyGMiranda (Jun 12, 2013)

Elloriee said:


> I'll have people over my town or go over other people's towns and everything is perfectly fine, there's no lag or anything. And then all of a sudden it crashes and people get sent back to their own town! And it's not even when people first come over. This happens when people have been over for a good 20-30 minutes. Is anyone else having this problem? Or is it just sucky internet?



Didn't have any problem over the internet. Local play works really well for me. Must be your router or connection speed. Remember that wireless systems tend to drop out. Before accusing the internet, I'd check the router first and diagnose starting there.


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 13, 2013)

I had this problem visiting a JP player's town with a few other people. But once it was just the JP player and I on their island we were fine.


----------



## Wish (Jun 13, 2013)

It's not you, all of my friends are having the same problem.


----------



## LionHeart812 (Jun 13, 2013)

My problem is that I have no clue how to get into a multiplayer game. I know that you have to go through the train station, but whenever I do, it ends up saying these towns are available and the list is empty. Can I not just go into a random town?


----------



## drifloon (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah only if your friends have their gates open, would it show up on the list. The only way to go into random towns is to go via dream towns. :<


----------



## LionHeart812 (Jun 13, 2013)

drifloon said:


> Yeah only if your friends have their gates open, would it show up on the list. The only way to go into random towns is to go via dream towns. :<



Thank you. That cleared it up for me. I don't have the dream town thing unlocked yet, so I guess I'll have to wait. Now if only my friends would open their gates, I need new fruit! I'm tired of all these pears!


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 13, 2013)

On the second day of NL, Katie was in my town, so I brought her to my friends town and it just disconnected. I did the same with my other friends town and it disconnected. My wifi is perfectly fine. I don't know what happened though, so I didn't get an item from her. :/


----------



## xPuck1990 (Jun 13, 2013)

I can't visit my bf when we want to play over the internet. We can open our gates, but when we want zo visit each other we get a error


----------



## Drew1234 (Jun 13, 2013)

I've been having this problem for a while now. The weird thing though is I played with my brother for over a hour prior to the Error Messages popping up....


----------



## AoJones (Jun 13, 2013)

Had this problem a few times yesterday. One of those time I brought Katie to a friends town and then a few min later I caught a coelacanth, next thing after 10 min we get disconnected yet both of our internet was fine. Lost my coelacanth in till I got another one too T_T


----------



## Peoki (Jun 13, 2013)

Good to know I'm not the only one with this disconnecting problem. It was playing fine yesterday afternoon and began to disconnect every 10-20 minutes later in the evening. I thought it was my internet connection since it was raining in my area; looks like it's not? Strange.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 13, 2013)

I just got disconnected then!


----------



## Micka7688 (Jun 13, 2013)

I hear it can be an issue between people who have a physical copy of the game and those who have it digitally.  I have a friend who has it physically and I have the bundle so digital and we. Cn see each others towns are open but when we try to visit we get an error.


----------



## Drew1234 (Jun 13, 2013)

It's also an issue between two physical copies and two digital copies....   Go figure.


----------



## aikatears (Jun 13, 2013)

Yea been having this as well, just had near 2hr game with friends the bang dc.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 14, 2013)

had this happen several times. where it just crashes, shows a pic of Resetti, and then shoves you back into your town with the stuff you had at the last save point.hasn't really been a problem until tonight's incident. I was at a friend's town, and we went to the island. me, being my dumb self, put only some of my stuff into my locker and forgot to unload my tools, wetsuit, and about 200 k or more in bells there too, so right before we got into the boat I went off to the side and dropped those things. we went to the island, came back with some beetles and stuff, and it saved, and we sold that junk and I got an extra 100 k. picked up my tools and money and wetsuit and was about to leave when it did this. now my 100 k from selling is gone and my important tools, wetsuit, and a crap ton of cash (which I am upset about wayyy more than the 100 k) are stuck at a friend's beach who has not had their gate open since the incident a little while ago. :/ I have the worst of luck. Dunno why it happened.

LE ANN (your New Leaf name) from the town I cannot remember its name, but  I know you had Rocky the squirrel, please open your gate and lemme save my stuff DX lol


----------



## kittycate (Jun 14, 2013)

I've had issues two times with wifi where the other people got sent home but the game was still saved (before I went to anyone's town) but today I was in my boyfriend's town and my game had a different error and completely turned off and I had to open it up again and Resetti was there! I hope this is not a regular thing! :/ happen to anyone else?


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jun 14, 2013)

Happend to me and a friend yesterday.  We were in her town first, for about 30 minutes, and everything was fine. After we had been in my town for a few minutes, we got an error and lost our progress until before she came by train...
I hope this won?t happen again because it takes the fun out of online gameplay. I?m always afraid now that it will happen again.

Edit: She lives in eastern Germany and I live in northern Germany, but I guess it doesn?t matter?


----------



## Isabella (Jun 14, 2013)

It's making me become paranoid and it's the worst when you're at the island and caught something rare then....RANDOM ERROR. BAM. :l
I usually try and save like every 5-10 minutes just in case. I wish Nintendo could somehow fix this, maybe by giving a software update through the eshop..


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jun 14, 2013)

Isabella said:


> It's making me become paranoid and it's the worst when you're at the island and caught something rare then....RANDOM ERROR. BAM. :l
> I usually try and save like every 5-10 minutes just in case. I wish Nintendo could somehow fix this, maybe by giving a software update through the eshop..


Is there a way to save when you are at a friends town? If I try, it always says that I can?t save... Sorry if that question is stupid, but I only got the game yesterday. That error is making me paranoid as well.


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 14, 2013)

Do you think Nintendo is aware of that problem yet? :/
Playing online with friends is what I'm looking forward to the most, so... This really sucks.


----------



## Isabella (Jun 14, 2013)

SliceAndDice said:


> Is there a way to save when you are at a friends town? If I try, it always says that I can?t save... Sorry if that question is stupid, but I only got the game yesterday. That error is making me paranoid as well.


Usually when I'm at a friends town I just ask them if they could save. Most of them already do save every 5-10 minutes anyway cause we all kinda came to that understanding lol. It's not a stupid question though. I was confused at first as well. 



Kiwi said:


> Do you think Nintendo is aware of that problem yet? :/
> Playing online with friends is what I'm looking forward to the most, so... This really sucks.


I'm sure they are, considering how many people bought the game I'm sure they've gotten phone calls or emails about the error. I'm too lazy to call them though lol. And yeah it's much more fun when you are with friends :/


----------



## Lauren (Jun 14, 2013)

It drove me nuts! I had a few sharks in my friends town and BAM error. I was I. Isabelle's town halfway through a tour BAM error! It makes me mad! I haven't got the island yet so it was a good experience using my friends and I never get anything from it because it always cuts off! I was literally on edge the whole time, thinking "is it going to go! "


----------



## Lotus (Jun 14, 2013)

Maybe it's from your wifi or one of them & no I never had this problem.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 14, 2013)

My wifi is perfectly fine thank you.


----------



## Lisha (Jun 14, 2013)

I haven't been online yet but I'm worried that this is going to happen to me. :l


----------



## Drew1234 (Jun 14, 2013)

I dunno if this makes a difference but I can use the best friend feature perfectly...


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Jun 14, 2013)

My wifi has run perfectly. :3


----------

